# Archon vs. TCR Advanced SL ?



## bikeconstantly (Feb 23, 2009)

Can anyone help me justify why I should get the Archon over the Giant TCR Advanced SL ISP? I am a 175 pound rider. The bike will be raced often but also used as my everyday bike. I can get them for nearly the same price with the same components.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

If you are going to race you want a bike that will be pretty tough. Titanium is pretty much indestructible and highly repairable. Carbon, while very strong in respect for the forces it is designed to handle, won't survive a pile up as well as a Ti frame. 
The Archon is a fine machine, you won't regret purchasing it. 
Carbon bikes like the Giant ride superbly, but carbon bikes are kinda boring. Everyone has one, everyone rides one and in a year your carbon Giant will be replaced in the lineup with a newer better carbon frame. Ti has pretty much reached it's pinnacle and the Archon won't be obsolete as Ti frames go anytime soon.


----------

